# Palit GeForce GTX 460 Sonic Platinum 1 GB



## W1zzard (Aug 7, 2010)

Running at 800 MHz GPU and 1000 MHz memory, Palit's GTX 460 Sonic Platinum is one of the highest clocked GTX 460 cards out there. It also comes with 1 GB of GDDR5 memory which can provide a performance boost over the 768 MB variants too. Being priced at reasonable $249 this card looks like a good alternative to a reference design purchase.

*Show full review*


----------



## Jiraiya (Aug 12, 2010)

Excellent Review  , thx W1zzard


----------



## KainXS (Aug 12, 2010)

Jiraiya , I thought you were dead . . . . . .







good for a OC'd GTX460, on par with the HD5850, but palit . . . . . . not for me.


----------



## Techtu (Aug 12, 2010)

KainXS said:


> Jiraiya , I thought you were dead . . . . . .
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100811/Jiraiya_killed_by_Pain.jpg
> 
> 
> *good for a OC'd GTX460, on par with the HD5850, but palit . . . . . . not for me.*



I agree.


----------



## Jiraiya (Aug 12, 2010)

KainXS said:


> Jiraiya , I thought you were dead . . . . . .
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100811/Jiraiya_killed_by_Pain.jpg


don't remember me


----------



## Hayder_Master (Aug 12, 2010)

great review W1ZZRD as always, thanx a lot our TPU proud


----------



## mascotzel (Aug 12, 2010)

There were a lot of controversy surrounding the Palit/Gainward OC-ed GTX460's. Review sites received cards with a VRM radiator, while the retail versions do not have any. And it has been proven that it influences temperatures and noise. Can you tell when you received your sample?


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 12, 2010)

mascotzel said:


> There were a lot of controversy surrounding the Palit/Gainward OC-ed GTX460's. Review sites received cards with a VRM radiator, while the retail versions do not have any. And it has been proven that it influences temperatures and noise. Can you tell when you received your sample?



my sample was dispatched before the official launch and was intended for a launch-day review, but german customs held on to it for 1 month


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Aug 12, 2010)

I thought the vrm cooler was on the European retail cards, just not on the NA cards. Why they're deciding things like that geographically is beyond me. If it was for ambient temp I'd think they'd have done it the other way around.


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 12, 2010)

I have owned 3 Gainward, 4 Palit and 1 Xpertvision card, never had an issue with any of them.... although I cannot speak therefore for their support as I have not needed it, which in iteslf has gotta be good.


----------



## rodneyhchef (Aug 13, 2010)

Hey this looks pretty good. On par with a 5850 but a little cheaper (here in the uk anyway) Then again the 5850 overclocks as well.

I've had some mixed fortunes with palit cards in the past. I've had 4 now

4850 512mb Non-reference PCB - Died after 6 months, wouldn't overclock. Got another one in exchange and decied to sell it as didn't trust this design anymore.
4850 Sonic 512mb - Died after 12 months, wouldn't overclock

8800 GS - Got it cheap from maplins around 6 months ago. Still working at the moment and overclocks nicely!


----------



## claylomax (Aug 13, 2010)

I guess that if you have a bad experience with a brand you just avoid that brand; I had two XFX HD4870x2 failed in just two months last summer (one was dead out of the box), so I will never get an XFX product. My current card is Palit and so far no problem, it does 840mhz on stock voltage and 940mhz with overvoltage.


----------



## filip007 (Aug 15, 2010)

XFX is just fine, better get proper cooling for your box and 4870 that cards some were actually bad, i had one when GPU heat up to 60C it just crashed.


----------



## gvblake22 (Aug 30, 2010)

Anyone buy this card from Newegg yet?  Does it come with a VRM heatsink?  The pictures don't show one...


----------

